# mod to tubemaster sniper from ryan43



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

drilled a pinky and lanyard hole. added some fat paracord.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love the pinky hole! Nice goin


----------

